# Advice please: kitty loves to sit on keyboard!



## Hollis (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello- A newbie on here, we recently brought home a lovely BSH kitten, Scamper, who's almost 4 months old.

I'm home most days and work on my laptop. The issue I have is that Scamper loves lying/sitting/cleaning himself on the keyboard - whilst I'm on it and typing away...

He just can't get enough of it! 

I thought it was cute at first (and in a way still is very cute) but it's now proving to be inconvenient and mildly annoying as it is getting to a point where I needed to go sit in another room with door closed in order to finish typing this.

I tried moving him away from the keyboard, e.g. placing him on my lap or moving him just next to the keyboard... but he wouldn't settle for long in the new location, eventually getting back onto the keyboard.

I've heard of people saying that cats are drawn to warm objects (like this laptop), but the funny thing though is that Scamper would not be sitting on it if I'm not in the room (even though it is on and "warm") 

Here's a pic just to prove it  Adorable? I know 

Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Haha good luck with this one!!!

A cat is going to sit where a cat wants to sit at the end of the day. Max could be fast asleep in the other room as long as I'm only sat watching TV but as soon as he hears me moving around, typing at the computer, getting out the cleaning stuff for the guinea pigs, he's by my side. He likes to be where the action is.

You have to be clear and persistent with him that he is not allowed to sit on the laptop. A sharp no and putting him straight on the floor should teach him eventually. You have to out stubborn him on that bit (like a child). Failing that, make yourself a really nice, comfy office with a cat-proof door.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

My little darling Mika does this too. : When she approaches I block the side of the keyboard and she walks round. If I dont notice her approaching, she just walks onto the keyboard. 

So I wish you all the luck in the world trying to stop your cat from walking on your keyboard.


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

With 8 cats this is a constant problem ... I have always stopped them from walking over the keyboard, and they do seem to avoid it with the odd exception ... however it doesn't stop them sitting in front of the screen to you can't see what you're typing ... it is a sort of a losing battle really ... as I have a big screen monitor they also sit on the top of it !


----------



## Hollis (Feb 21, 2012)

swatton42 said:


> Haha good luck with this one!!!
> 
> A cat is going to sit where a cat wants to sit at the end of the day. Max could be fast asleep in the other room as long as I'm only sat watching TV but as soon as he hears me moving around, typing at the computer, getting out the cleaning stuff for the guinea pigs, he's by my side. He likes to be where the action is.
> 
> You have to be clear and persistent with him that he is not allowed to sit on the laptop. A sharp no and putting him straight on the floor should teach him eventually. You have to out stubborn him on that bit (like a child). Failing that, make yourself a really nice, comfy office with a cat-proof door.


SO TRUE HA HA!! Well, I really should count myself lucky as I'd much rather have a kitty that likes to "hang around" me than one that doesn't 

I'll keep trying to get at least half of his body off the keyboard so that at least I can type something, lol! That poor lil' chap.

Thanks for your reply


----------



## Hollis (Feb 21, 2012)

Jugsmalone said:


> My little darling Mika does this too. : When she approaches I block the side of the keyboard and she walks round. If I dont notice her approaching, she just walks onto the keyboard.
> 
> So I wish you all the luck in the world trying to stop your cat from walking on your keyboard.


Thanks!! Yea my lil' one does that too - he likes to sneak up on me when I'm zoned in - he probably just wants some love and attention


----------



## Hollis (Feb 21, 2012)

PembrokeMadhouse said:


> With 8 cats this is a constant problem ... I have always stopped them from walking over the keyboard, and they do seem to avoid it with the odd exception ... however it doesn't stop them sitting in front of the screen to you can't see what you're typing ... it is a sort of a losing battle really ... as I have a big screen monitor they also sit on the top of it !


Wow, can't imagine what it'd be like with 8 furballs all taking turns :yikes:

Maybe it is a sign that we're staring at the PC screen for far too long each day 

I guess the plus side is that it saves us some time from dusting the screen etc. no? :lol:

Thanks & good luck!


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

Yeah, I have the same problem with Napoleon, but because he's skittish, he only tends to do it when I'm not working on my laptop. As with most things related to cat behaviour, you need to try and see it from the cat's point of view, something like this:










I don't really know what to suggest - maybe try putting a hot water bottle wrapped in a blanket next to your laptop, and see if he prefers that to the keyboard?


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

He is gorgeous and therefore cannot possibly understand why you would WANT to give your attention to something non fluffy and boring looking, rather than him.

Basically anything that takes your attention away from him will be an issue. Oscar will try and sit on my study books too. This is not quite so cute when you are preparing for an exam and are timing an exam question and then cat decides to sit on your exam table, across your exam paper with his bum in your face 

Solution is to chuck him out of the room OR, buy yourself a lovely white chair that is ONLY YOURS and NO ONES ELSES. Then you turn your back and this happens...










Still, at least I was able to use the computer without an problem...


----------



## Hollis (Feb 21, 2012)

Philski said:


> Yeah, I have the same problem with Napoleon, but because he's skittish, he only tends to do it when I'm not working on my laptop. As with most things related to cat behaviour, you need to try and see it from the cat's point of view, something like this:
> 
> I don't really know what to suggest - maybe try putting a hot water bottle wrapped in a blanket next to your laptop, and see if he prefers that to the keyboard?


:lol: good one! Thanks, I will try the hot water bottle trick


----------



## Hollis (Feb 21, 2012)

Lumboo said:


> He is gorgeous and therefore cannot possibly understand why you would WANT to give your attention to something non fluffy and boring looking, rather than him.
> 
> Basically anything that takes your attention away from him will be an issue. Oscar will try and sit on my study books too. This is not quite so cute when you are preparing for an exam and are timing an exam question and then cat decides to sit on your exam table, across your exam paper with his bum in your face
> 
> ...


That may be it! Certainly wasn't helped by my keep telling him how handsome he is 

Oscar is a cutie pie!!


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

Loki does this i think its just because its warm he also like's to sleep under it when the laptop is on my knees he will sqeeze himself right under it and then fall asleep for hrs :lol:


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

Good luck with that one!! 

Last night my Selkirk girly turned the screen upside down so I had to google how to turn it back on my phone (crtl, alt and up/down - no idea how she pressed that combination!!).

She likes to sit on the laptop/between me and the laptop when i'm working, and she bites me if I stop stroking her


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

Hollis said:


> :lol: good one! Thanks, I will try the hot water bottle trick


Let me know, I would love to know if it works!


----------



## Hollis (Feb 21, 2012)

Doolally said:


> Good luck with that one!!
> 
> Last night my Selkirk girly turned the screen upside down so I had to google how to turn it back on my phone (crtl, alt and up/down - no idea how she pressed that combination!!).
> 
> She likes to sit on the laptop/between me and the laptop when i'm working, and she bites me if I stop stroking her


Ha ha, yea, all sorts of crazy things come on screen - genius kitties!!


----------



## Hollis (Feb 21, 2012)

purrr said:


> Loki does this i think its just because its warm he also like's to sleep under it when the laptop is on my knees he will sqeeze himself right under it and then fall asleep for hrs :lol:


:lol: :lol:


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't think it's only the warmth. I think it's the smell of your hands on it and the amount of attention given to the computer.

Ari doesn't even like warm places! She loves fresh breeze from the window and laying in the kitchen floor!

Before going to bed I put the hot water bottle under the duvet. And the computer sits on the other side of the bed. Guess who I find laying on the keyboard? When she could have a whole soft bed, warms spots and pillows!!! I can lift the computer and she won't move! If I pretend I don't care, she will lift a leg and lick herself!

Funniest thing: one day I called my husband to pick me up at the bus stop. He left home with the lights on and the notebook on. From the parking we could see inside our living room and I got angry when I saw that Ari was on the table (she knows she's not allowed!!) but then I had to laugh when I saw that she was not really on the table... but ON THE COMPUTER!!!


----------



## notsure (Sep 2, 2011)

I've finally managed to get Oslo to stop this, unfortunately now he likes to stand between me & the laptop - I'm thinking of changing his nickname to "Glass" since that's what he seems to think he's made of.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

You just need to show your kitty who is boss - see










in all seriousness Ive given up. They both walk over the laptop and they both bash me with their paws when I'm on my tablet


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

From humanforums.com:

*Scamper *wrote: 
I'm home most days and groom on my laptop. The issue I have is that my human loves sitting there hammering at it with her paws - whilst I'm on it and grooming away...

She just can't get enough of it!

I thought it was cute at first (and in a way still is very cute) but it's now proving to be inconvenient and mildly annoying as it is getting to a point where I needed to go sit in another room in order to finish my grooming.

I tried moving her away from the keyboard, e.g. by sitting on her lap and nibbling her ears...but she won't settle for long in the new location, eventually getting back to the keyboard, to something she calls "petforums" and "facebook".

I've heard of cats saying that humans are drawn to warm and cuddly objects (like me and also my laptop), but the funny thing though is that my human would not be sitting there if I'm not in the room (even though it is on and "warm")

Adorable? I know


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

Excellent!!!


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

as above, cos its warm lol

porthos decided to curl up in the hot air comming out of the fan of my works laptop when i worked from home during bad weather lol

i did have to remove him form the keyboard a couple of times first though lol


----------



## Rich00cap (Mar 1, 2012)

Hollis said:


> Hello- A newbie on here, we recently brought home a lovely BSH kitten, Scamper, who's almost 4 months old.
> 
> I'm home most days and work on my laptop. The issue I have is that Scamper loves lying/sitting/cleaning himself on the keyboard - whilst I'm on it and typing away...
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but I don't have any constructive advice for you but I just had to say what a gorgeous cat:001_smile:


----------



## Lunaowen (Jan 8, 2012)

koekemakranka said:


> From humanforums.com:
> 
> *Scamper *wrote:
> I'm home most days and groom on my laptop. The issue I have is that my human loves sitting there hammering at it with her paws - whilst I'm on it and grooming away...
> ...


I have same problem but I have managed to work out with Luna as i'm not on it all the time that it is only when she wants a cuddle or to be played with.
I now either lie down with laptop and place her under my chin so I can still type if she wants a cuddle.
If she wants attention I give her a toy she can play with on her own or if kids are there get them to distract her.
She even sometimes starts chewing corner of laptop if she can't get to me.
They are all different I know but hope this helps.


----------



## pinklotus (Feb 27, 2012)

aww cute kitty!  no advice im afraid, all mine are the same! If it isnt that they sit on the paper or magazine I am reading or sit on board games and knock the pieces off while im playing with my little boy, im sure they are attention seeking


----------

